
Eternalism - Red_Tarsius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternalism_(philosophy_of_time)
======
amelius
> Special relativity suggests that the concept of simultaneity is not
> universal: according to the relativity of simultaneity, observers in
> different frames of reference can have different perceptions of whether a
> given pair of events happened at the same time or at different times, with
> there being no physical basis for preferring one frame's judgments over
> another's (though in a case where one event A happens in the past light cone
> of another event B, all frames will agree that A happened in the past of B).

Makes me wonder if there is something that can be added to the concept of
space-time which makes this untrue.

~~~
Red_Tarsius
I can't answer your question, but I stumbled upon such concept while reading
the _MIT news_. If you're interested, the professor Bradford Skow has recently
published a book on the subject: [http://goo.gl/L9538k](http://goo.gl/L9538k).

